# Bushnell elite 3200 or Simmons  aetec?



## The Bell Man (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm looking for a new scope for my .270 any opinions?
.


----------



## mikelogg (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a bushnell elite 3200 on my weatherby .270 and it is as good a scope for the money as i have ever owned.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 3, 2007)

I have an aetec and like it a lot. But I like the elites too. For me that one is too close to call. I think you'd be completely happy with either.  If you find a really good deal on one over the other, go with that. Otherwise try to get the chance to put them side by side and go with the one that suits you and don't look back.


----------



## BENELLIKID (Sep 5, 2007)

Bushnell Elite, My Brother Has One And Its Nice, A Real Beauty.


----------



## Hawghead (Sep 5, 2007)

bushnell


----------



## Dub (Sep 6, 2007)

3200 gets my vote.


To qualify that....I have to admit that I've never owned one....I did have a 4200...brightest scope I've owned.  I also had an Aetec on rifle.  It didn't compare well in terms of edge to edge clarity or brightness.


----------



## Lead Poison (Sep 7, 2007)

Between the two, without a doubt.....*Bushnell Elite.*


----------



## Bruz (Sep 7, 2007)

*Elite 3200 without a doubt*

I am a huge fan of the Simmons Aetec and own or have owned over a dozen of them and even I would suggest the Elite 3200 now that you can have either for about the same money.


----------



## jkp (Sep 7, 2007)

3200  hands down


----------



## The Bell Man (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I didn't end up buying either one, after looking I decided to buy a burris fullfield II, it cost a little more but seemed to be a bit clearer and brighter.


----------



## Hardwood man (Sep 24, 2007)

Bushnell 3200. Best scope for the money.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 27, 2007)

bellman said:


> Well I didn't end up buying either one, after looking I decided to buy a burris fullfield II, it cost a little more but seemed to be a bit clearer and brighter.



Best choice you could have made!!!  I love Burris and for the money you can't beat them.  Second choice would have been Nikon!


----------



## huntfish (Sep 27, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> Best choice you could have made!!!  I love Burris and for the money you can't beat them.  Second choice would have been Nikon!



Hope nothing goes wrong with it.   Burris is known for treating its customers like junk.

Bushnell Elite over the Aetec.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 27, 2007)

huntfish said:


> Hope nothing goes wrong with it.   Burris is known for treating its customers like junk.
> 
> Bushnell Elite over the Aetec.



+1

I don't even want to start on my experience with Burris.


----------



## shdw633 (Sep 27, 2007)

huntfish said:


> Hope nothing goes wrong with it.   Burris is known for treating its customers like junk.
> 
> Bushnell Elite over the Aetec.



Wow!!  I must say that I am floored by the last two posts because I have had nothing but excellent service and reliablity from my scopes and anyone I have associated with has had nothing but the same.  I sure hate hearing the comments but I guess, like with any business, sometimes issues fall between the cracks and that always hurts in the long run.  I think the saying goes, do something good for someone and they will tell 2 people do something bad and they will tell 200.  This is probably a good instance of that because I know Burris sells a lot of scopes.  Sorry to hear about your misfortunes and hope that things got worked out for you all.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Sep 27, 2007)

I am not familiar with the 3200 - but with the Atec - I had one for about 5 yrs. and all of a sudden it went blurry - I sent it back with $10 - and Simmons sent me a Brand new one - no questions asked


----------



## Georgia27 (Sep 27, 2007)

Elite 3200.  Best scope for price hands down.   Coated with rainguard, soo those cold early mornings wont fog it up.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 27, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> Wow!!  I must say that I am floored by the last two posts because I have had nothing but excellent service and reliablity from my scopes and anyone I have associated with has had nothing but the same.  I sure hate hearing the comments but I guess, like with any business, sometimes issues fall between the cracks and that always hurts in the long run.  I think the saying goes, do something good for someone and they will tell 2 people do something bad and they will tell 200.  This is probably a good instance of that because I know Burris sells a lot of scopes.  Sorry to hear about your misfortunes and hope that things got worked out for you all.



Sadly - our experience is far from isolated.   There are many gun \ hunting Hunting forums are full of Burris horror stories.    24H Campfire is a good start for Burris stories.    Sure - all companies produce products that break that's understandable.   The problem with Burris is that for many people they just flat out do not stand behind their product.   Their "lifetime" warranty isn't worth the paper it's written on.


----------



## shadow2 (Sep 27, 2007)

3200


----------



## The Bell Man (Sep 27, 2007)

by the way I bought it from bearbasin.com, they sell just about all the nicer brands of scopes for the lowest prices I was able to find.I will definately order from them again.


----------



## huntfish (Sep 28, 2007)

7x57 said:


> Sadly - our experience is far from isolated.   There are many gun \ hunting Hunting forums are full of Burris horror stories.    24H Campfire is a good start for Burris stories.    Sure - all companies produce products that break that's understandable.   The problem with Burris is that for many people they just flat out do not stand behind their product.   Their "lifetime" warranty isn't worth the paper it's written on.



+1

Burris actually told me that I purposely broke the scope cause they had NEVER seen the cross hairs collapse.


----------



## Ozzie (Sep 29, 2007)

The new Master Series AETEC is way better then the original series.  I had an orignal series AETEC and it did what Allbeef's did after about 5 years, all of a sudden it went blurry right during the middle of a hunt.  The new Master Series AETEC seems to be a much higher quality scope then the original series AETECs, but I have never compared one side by side with a 3200.  My only experience with Bushnell is I picked up a Banner Dusk to Dawn 50 mm objective and it is junk compared to either AETEC model but that's not really a fair comparison.


----------

